# Updates and Upgrades



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. Thanks for providing us with an inside look at breeding/training!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I might fire up the forum jet and pay a visit Ken, sounds superb ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Pick me up on your way, Doug!

Lookin' good, Ken! One of these summers I'm going to have to make it out there. I miss the openness of the Great Plains!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update! And the sneak peek!! 
Looks like a wonderful operation, You have put a lot of quality equipment, thought, and care into business! 
How come no pictures of the Dogs and puppies?? :'(


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH Thank you...Thank You... Your Mama "Pearl" (that is a name dear to my heart) and her babies are sooo beautiful. Those are some very sturdy looking little V babies. What a blessing you were on top of the mongering with the service you subscribed to. So you knew there were more pups to be born... I find it really interesting that she just stopped giving birth??? Did your vet happen to say why this happened, or if it is common??? 
Beautiful Puppies Now these 6 are all spoken for, but you have more coming soon?? Do keep us in the loop... Please...it is like watching a friends daughter having babies.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE the shape of the pup who likes to eat 

All the best to all of you and your ginger family from me and Morris.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Pick me up on your way, Doug!
> 
> Lookin' good, Ken! One of these summers I'm going to have to make it out there. I miss the openess of the Great Plains!


Save room on the jet, I want in on this one too.
Ken would probably have to run us off, because we wouldn't want to ever leave.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> oops! www.thepearlxcruzinlitter.blogspot.com
> 
> ken


I had saw where you had planned this breeding a little while back.
And just kept thinking how I wished I was ready for a new pup.
They should be some outstanding, classy, bird finding machines. 
I just can't commit to campaigning a new pup till after we move next year. A litter like that needs to be out there showing the world what they are made of.


----------

